# AC and Temp gauge stopped working today.



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

As I was driving to work today the AC quit blowing cold air and it stopped working and the temp gauge went to C....any suggestions on the problem?? Thanks


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Start by checking the fuses. Not sure how/why those two things would be connected, but for it to stop working all the sudden, that's where I would start.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuze, relay or ground. Start wiggling wires with it running and on, might be a break in the wire, or the wire got hot and burnt up. Good luck, I hate wiring gremlins.


----------



## fireside34 (Jul 16, 2010)

fireside34 said:


> As I was driving to work today the AC quit blowing cold air and it stopped working and the temp gauge went to C....any suggestions on the problem?? Thanks


Do you think the tstat could of went bad causing the temp gauge to stop working and shutting the AC dowwn?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have a solution to your problem but I'm just answering you're latest question. No...a bad thermostat wouldn't stop the temp gauge from working. When my thermostat stuck, the temperature climbed and a 'engine hot' warning (or something to that effect) came on.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

For what it's worth, a quick glance at the two wiring diagrams (instrument cluster circuit and compressor circuit) tells me that the only thing the temp gauge and the a/c have in common is the PCM.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

fireside34 said:


> Do you think the tstat could of went bad causing the temp gauge to stop working and shutting the AC dowwn?


No. A bad stat will either cause the temp to not warm up, or to overheat. It will not effect/shut down the A/C. Look somewere else for the problem.


----------

